# Final Scan and then it's Decision Time - eeek!



## Babysaurus (May 23, 2012)

Offloading a bit here as I can think of little else. 

I am now 37 weeks and have the final growth scan at 1.30, and then its time to make a decision about mode of delivery and how we go about things. 

Due to the high chance of needing an emergency section anyway I have reservations about their usual method of trying to induce for several days (I realise it doesn't always take that long, it could be far sooner) as I think a rushed section after several days of trying to induce would be far harder to recover from, and also carry far more risks operation wise as it's done in a rush rather than a calm controlled environment. However, the idea of just going straight away for an elective section scares the s**t out of me, well the surgery and recovery full stop do whether emergency or elective, so I want to give induction a go first just not perhaps for the length of time they usually adhere to. (And after all, induction carries it's own risks too.) 

I wanted to discuss this in more detail at the last scan and obs apt 4 weeks ago but they were reluctant to due to them saying the baby could be massive by that point so a section may be the only option. The last growth scan I had, the baby had gone from the centre to close to the top of the graph which was very upsetting at the time (am semi over it now but still nervous about the next scan) but I am trying not to read too much into it as they are notoriously inaccurate anyway - sometimes I think they cause so much stress I think they can even be close to counter productive! 

Am compiling a list of questions to ask and here's hoping that myself and the obs can come to a decision that we all feel comfortable and happy with. 

Eeeek!


----------



## rachelha (May 23, 2012)

Babysaurus said:


> Offloading a bit here as I can think of little else.
> 
> I am now 37 weeks and have the final growth scan at 1.30, and then its time to make a decision about mode of delivery and how we go about things.
> 
> ...



I hope you have a good discussion with your OB and come to a decision that you are happy with.  I am so impressed with the way you have looked into all the information available to you.  How have your blood sugars been this morning?


----------



## RuthieG (May 23, 2012)

Oh good luck today Babysaurus with the scan and the plan!

My Dr said yesterday they have a good 'success rate' of inductions. I asked what thsi meant and he said that this means labour starts and that you then have a 50/50ish chance of c-section. My partner thought these were good odds. I thought they were rubbish!


----------



## Babysaurus (May 23, 2012)

Thanks Rachel, thats lovely to hear. Sometimes I think I might be too OTT re questioning the why's and wherefore's behind everything I am told, but then I find something out that makes it more than worthwhile. Hearing comments like yours makes me feel a bit less obsessive and controlling too  

I'm with you Ruthie, those stats do indeed sound rubbish!! Its info like that which brought me to wondering whether a section from the off is the simplest and easiest way to go about things, in terms of blood glucose control and everyone's health. However, I think I am too much of a wuss! 

Will let you know how it goes, thanks again ladies


----------



## rachelha (May 23, 2012)

Babysaurus said:


> Thanks Rachel, thats lovely to hear. Sometimes I think I might be too OTT re questioning the why's and wherefore's behind everything I am told, but then I find something out that makes it more than worthwhile. Hearing comments like yours makes me feel a bit less obsessive and controlling too
> 
> I'm with you Ruthie, those stats do indeed sound rubbish!! Its info like that which brought me to wondering whether a section from the off is the simplest and easiest way to go about things, in terms of blood glucose control and everyone's health. However, I think I am too much of a wuss!
> 
> Will let you know how it goes, thanks again ladies



Anything else in my life studying, exams, buying houses I have always tried to prepare for as well as possible, understand the options and make an informed decision.  So why do they expect us to be so accepting when it comes to something as important as birth.  Especially when we have had to be so involved in the care of the baby up until its birth.  

That having been said, I do think birth is a bit like a wedding in that although the event itself is v important it is the marriage (or life afterwards) that is paramount.  Not sure if that makes sense.


----------



## Babysaurus (May 23, 2012)

It makes perfect sense, not just the end bit but everything you said. 

I have unfortunately learned from experience that medics are not always in the right and nor do they neccessarily treat you as an individual. So far, as examples, throughout my pregnancy I have been told off for 'needing to go straight onto insulin' rather than trying exercise and diet, and been told by the GP that 'more than 4 blood tests a day is unneccessary' and that there was no connection whatsoever between uterine contraction weakness and diabetes and the reason we have so many sections is because of the size of the baby (so the BMJ must have got it wrong then..?)  - and don't get me started on some of the nonsense I have heard over the 32 years I have been diabetic! 

Another thing, what works for someone birthwise as a potential plan may not work in a million years as a plan for someone else.


----------



## HappyHelen (May 23, 2012)

Just wanted to wish you lots of luck today. Xx


----------



## Babysaurus (May 23, 2012)

Thanks Helen, 
Will update later - hopefully get chance this eve


----------



## Monkey (May 23, 2012)

Hope you're getting on ok - I remember the decision making being such a big thing. Fingers crossed you come away with everyone happy.


----------



## rachelha (May 24, 2012)

Hello, hope all is fine.


----------



## HappyHelen (May 24, 2012)

Hope everything went ok. X


----------



## Twitchy (May 24, 2012)

Hi Banysaurus - just saw this & your other thread re hypos - please PLEASE make sure you get to see a senior obs with diabetic nous today & check out aboyt these hypos - your levels do see very low & you are at a good gestation for baby to come out if necessary. If i'd have left it when i started going low & been fobbed off by all the 'specialist' diab midwife, registrars etc my baby girl could have died - not wanting to alarm you but although her heart rate on monitoring etc was fine she was beetroot red when she came out because the placenta had been failing & her poor little body had been trying to compensate with extra red blood cells.  Please don't let them fob you off just because they don't know so are assuming things are ok. Take care & all thw very best - thinking of you both. Xxxx


----------



## Babysaurus (May 24, 2012)

Hi ladies, thank you all ever so much for your messages and thoughts. In short, all is fine - I shall start a new thread and post properly in a bit, when I've had my dinner. Twitchy - thanks especially to you, I was of a similar mindset to yourself, and became even more so, but it's checked now. 
Anyway, need to get my dinner down me but will post all after. 
Thanks again x


----------

